# Schwinn Paperboy bike from the 60s or 70s



## HeatherD (Mar 3, 2012)

I am looking for a Schwinn Paperboy bike from I believe the 1960s to the 1970s.
It has to have the horizontal springer fork in the front. I am trying to find one for my husband. I don't know what the model name was; he doesn't either.
He remembers it being yellow, a Schwinn and having a springer fork his dad used to have to replace all the time. He was a paperboy in Phoenix in the 1970s.

I would very much like to know what the model was. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.:o


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 3, 2012)

it could be a heavy duti.didn't come with a spring fork,but it might have been added by the dealer.i think yellow was early 70's and up.


----------

